# One for Rick



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, I always enjoy watching the show. I was stumped by the jig used for contouring the legs for the 3 leg table. It struck me the jig would of been easier to use tilted on it's side with a guide bushing. The way your dad used it with a wooden strip riding on both sides seemed to rock a bit. I'm not questioning his wisdom, I'm just trying to understand why he choose this method?
Keep up the good work!


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Rick, I always enjoy watching the show. I was stumped by the jig used for contouring the legs for the 3 leg table. It struck me the jig would of been easier to use tilted on it's side with a guide bushing. The way your dad used it with a wooden strip riding on both sides seemed to rock a bit. I'm not questioning his wisdom, I'm just trying to understand why he choose this method?
> Keep up the good work!


Mike, can you give me some more details on the show you watched...maybe the episode number found on www.routerworkshop.com, thanks Rick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, it's 1307/1308; the one leaf round table. I think this design with the unique legs is outstanding. I have some purpleheart I have been saving for a special project and I think this will be it, perhaps with contrasting ash legs?
I want to take a moment to thank you and your dad for the many hours I have enjoyed learning from the show. I'm impressed with the way you have simplified construction by designing special jigs. I would be very happy to see a whole show devoted to building jigs. It seems like they are glossed over a bit in favor of using them to build projects. I really enjoy sharing my limited knowledge with begining woodworkers, and I hope they find as much enjoyment and satisfaction as I do in learning this craft.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

OK, I will ask Dad today/tomorrow about the jig....and get the inside info on why?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Still waiting patiently...


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I am coming with the info but Dad is in AZ. taking in the sun for a couple months. He mentioned that when he gets back help to discuss this jig and get you an answer. 

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## Jerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Rick,

Why haven't you been on the show lately? I see your recorded intro, and tips. Just curious.

Jerry


----------

